# E collar training



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen the DvD by Leerburg on e collar training and is it worth the purchase???


----------



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

I purchased it. Looking back I don't think it was worth it but you gotta be careful when using an e-collar. You just can't slap it on the dog and start shocking it. I think I learned more from reading forums and working with other trainers. The most important thing I learned is the e-collar is not some end-all solution in training, it is simply one of the tools you can use in training.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply my main concern is to add a little reinforcement to what I am trying to do I hope I can get some good info here on the forum


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.loucastle.com/articles.htm


----------



## John Piurkowsky (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I agree with Joby completely. Save the $ until you've checked out Lou's site.

John


----------



## Duke Ferguson (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't bother! There are better ways to apply a collar than this. 
Dobbs has an old video out there. out for patrol dogs I think its called? Its a much better video.


----------



## Duke Ferguson (Sep 24, 2010)

James, Bart Bellon is doing some seminars in the USA. Try and go to one of those as well.


----------

